

PubHubSunday (Tim Bray's thoughts on PubSubHubbub) - bensummers
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/10/18/PubHubSunday

======
bensummers
The interesting bit (to me) is the section "The Spec". He raises the issue of
whether a specification should use SHOULD and MUST so that only 'well behaved'
services can be said to confirm to the specification.

------
timf
Regarding the POST problem: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=889806>

